
Show HN: I made an app that helps you search through your audio library - atum47
https://victorribeiro.com/look4sound/
======
atum47
Hi everyone, recently GDC released 50+ GB[1] of free sound effects. As I'm
doing some game development and need to find some sounds, I made this simple
tool that let's you search for sound and preview them in a single page.

click load, select all your audio files, then just search.

when you click on a result it will create a preview of that sound, click again
and it will go away.

hope you like it.

[1] -
[https://sonniss.com/gameaudiogdc2020/](https://sonniss.com/gameaudiogdc2020/)

~~~
boring_twenties
Looks sweet, thanks for sharing.

Have you considered setting up a torrent?

~~~
atum47
thanks. They provide the torrent themselves.

~~~
boring_twenties
Whoops, didn't scroll down far enough. Sorry about that.

------
atum47
Here's a link showing how to use it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr828Yfhrqc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr828Yfhrqc)

